
Documentation and Specification Tool-what do you think about such tool? - iwonagr
http://tkd40lfu.dotests.com/
======
dozzie
It could be interesting, if there were _any_ details on what to expect. Now,
not so much, to the extent that I didn't even want to register my e-mail for
future status updates.

~~~
brianjking
Yeah, unfortunately far too vague.

~~~
unixhero
Hi Brianking, I can't respond to your thread about IT infrastructure inventory
apps, and HN has no privmsg right? I am just responding to you here, there are
some cool self hosted asset management apps... Check them out here:
[https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-
selfhosted](https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-selfhosted) I would do it on
Odoo [https://hub.docker.com/_/odoo/](https://hub.docker.com/_/odoo/), I
think.

------
brianjking
All I can say is sounds kinda interesting. Page load time is insanely slow
right now though and your landing page gives me ZERO idea of what this
actually may be when you launch.

